# Train Tracks Model Shoot



## RowmyF (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey everyone...I'm new to these forums...I would love to get some feedback on these photos.

Thank you!


----------



## ScottS (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm well its a pretty good photo, besides being a tad over exposed, but maybe that's what you were looking for. But i feel that the whole model on the railroad tracks is such a cliche... I don't know there is just sooo many out there.


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 25, 2007)

little overexposed...other than that...pretty good.

I just hope you know that if you were caught, you'd be guilty of a crime.  Trespassing on railroad property is a very serious offense.


----------



## RowmyF (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Sideburns...

I was kinda going for the overexposed look..I guess it didn't quite work here.

I had no idea it was a crime to be on the railroads...I guess I should thank G-d we didn't have an issue today and stay away from here on out.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Nov 26, 2007)

I like the last shot the best. The rest seem a little too over exposed and almost blown out.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 26, 2007)

Aside from the over exposed bit the first and last lack contrast. Nothing that can't be slightly touched up though.


----------



## subimatt (Nov 26, 2007)

Overexposed again, It looks like you picked some harsh light to shoot in, next time try closer to sunrise/sunset. youll get much better colors in the photos. Also #2 and #3, watch for shadows and sunspots on the face, its always good to look out for these things are try to keep the lighting consistent.


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 26, 2007)

try a different time of day...later in the afternoon (more effective lighting)


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, its already been said that there are blown out parts in these.  In this case, if you have no other choice than to shoot at this time of day, I would narrow the aperture to at least 9, and adjust the shutter speed accordingly so that they arent so bright.  

The blowout is quite severe in #2 and #3, but I think #1 and #4 can be saved if you run a defog on them, so that they are not so hazy. Just use USM 40, 60, 1 and see what you get.  

Also, its a good idea to watch out for hair in the eyes, as in #4.  

If its such a crime to take pictures on railroad property, then why do I see so many model shoots done on railroad tracks?

On the upside, your model is very lovely, and I hope you do more shoots with her.


----------



## digital flower (Nov 26, 2007)

I have to echo the other posts and say the lighting is a little harsh. She is a pretty girl and I would try and reshoot with some more flattering light.



Sideburns said:


> I just hope you know that if you were caught, you'd be guilty of a crime.  Trespassing on railroad property is a very serious offense.



Around here the railroad has its own police force not mention if the tracks are active this can be dangerous. You would be surprised at how fast a train can come around a corner with little or no warning. "There can be a train on any track at anytime."


----------



## RowmyF (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you all for your FB...

NJMAN- you mentioned to shoot in aperture 9 ..I'm an amateur so bare with me, but I'm slightly confused by that.. as long as I choose the right aperture/shutter speed so the camera indicates a correct exposure shouldn't that generally bring a correct exposure (as long as I'm metering off the right area)... or in strong light situations is it better to shoot in a small aperture to "slow" the exposure? 

I also touched this up and wanted new FB on whether this looks improved or not..


----------



## RowmyF (Nov 26, 2007)

One more comment 

If I was doing this shoot for a fashion company the goal would be to SEE the dress...I think in the first shot, you get such a clear view of the dress and if I would have shot it differently the dress would not have been in such sharp view.


----------



## Los Angeles (Nov 26, 2007)

I think you should consider taking the dress off and putting in on the tracks, and have her nude.


----------



## skieur (Nov 26, 2007)

At the very basic level, considering her brown eyes, why is she wearing blue?  Why not beige, orange, rust or a colour combination that matches and sets off her eye colour?  Why not match the look to the environment... as in downtown, party, night lights, bar, next to a classy car etc.?

skieur


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 27, 2007)

RowmyF said:


> Thank you all for your FB...
> 
> NJMAN- you mentioned to shoot in aperture 9 ..I'm an amateur so bare with me, but I'm slightly confused by that.. as long as I choose the right aperture/shutter speed so the camera indicates a correct exposure shouldn't that generally bring a correct exposure (as long as I'm metering off the right area)... or in strong light situations is it better to shoot in a small aperture to "slow" the exposure?


 
Yes, basically, if you set your aperture and shutter speed so that you get a correct exposure, technically any combination will work if the exposure meter is at 0. But in very bright light like this, its best to stop down the aperture, and then set your shutter speed accordingly so that you still get a proper exposure. Narrowing the aperture helps to tone down the hot light (for lack of better terminology), and helps keep the colors and tones rich. These images are way too washed out. As long as you keep your shutter speed above 1/80, or somewhere around there (not slower than 1/50 and not faster than 1/100), you wont get any motion blur/camera shake issues from low shutter speed, and your images will still be sharp. I know some photogs like to shoot with shutter speed 1/100 or less on bright days. You dont need an extremely fast shutter speed in bright light. It just makes the image look too hazy and washed out. Does this make sense?


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 27, 2007)

skieur said:


> At the very basic level, considering her brown eyes, why is she wearing blue? Why not beige, orange, rust or a colour combination that matches and sets off her eye colour? Why not match the look to the environment... as in downtown, party, night lights, bar, next to a classy car etc.?
> 
> skieur


 

I'd love to see the day where a TFP shoot turns into an instruction on what a model chooses to wear. LOL.  Personally, I find the contrast interesting.

Anyhoo, again overeposed, but nothing that can't be fixed.
Pretty girl, nice locations, nice shots.
Welcome to the forum, and I hope you have fun here.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 27, 2007)

Los Angeles said:


> I think you should consider taking the dress off and putting in on the tracks, and have her nude.


 

Wrong Forum.


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 27, 2007)

Clean.


----------



## subimatt (Nov 27, 2007)

the retouched version is better, Try a tighter crop perhaps to get eliminate more of the OE background.


----------



## Los Angeles (Nov 27, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Clean up your act, perv.



Nude photo does not = perverted

However your mind may.


----------



## RowmyF (Nov 27, 2007)

NJMAN- that does make sense. Thanks for your help 

Elsa- thanks for the welcome & the FB... I'm enjoying these forums already (even if my pictures are getting rained on ;-) 

Los Angeles- your comments are inappropriate.


----------



## skieur (Nov 28, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I'd love to see the day where a TFP shoot turns into an instruction on what a model chooses to wear. LOL. Personally, I find the contrast interesting..


 
Sure for an amateur shoot, lack of experience and knowledge can result in almost any possibility but I thought this was the Professional/Business section.

In a pro shoot, the photographer makes the choices not the model.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Nov 28, 2007)

Los Angeles said:


> I think you should consider taking the dress off and putting in on the tracks, and have her nude.


 
 Well, I have to admit, that your approach would certainly draw the attention of the viewer.

skieur


----------



## Trainboy (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, not that everyone's mulled over the technical aspects of the photos, I feel obliged to give a short lecture...
Don't shoot on the tracks.
A: If the railway catches you, it's a steep fine.
B: It's dangerous. On those kinds of tracks, trains will come FAST, and without warning. It's the same as shooting in the middle of a road when there's a race happening on it that day.
That beig said, I do like the angles, but not the light.


----------



## PrincessB (Nov 28, 2007)

I like the third one, she looks thoughtful and shows the whole dress. The first one her legs are spread to far apart for that dress, it looks a little bathroomish.
If one is going to shoot on the tracks it is best to contact the rail company in charge and ask permission. In some places it is okay though. In Oregon the tracks have been abandoned for many years and no one will ever stop you from doing anything on or near the tracks. 
The music video for "Long Black Train" was shot on a streach of tracks in Chattanooga, TN. I've been on that route many times, it is just a short trip done just to take tourist back and forth for a short ride, therefore shutting down the tracks for a little while for him to do the music video is not quite the big deal that it is for most streaches.
But technically in most locations it is illegal to even go near the gravel around the tracks, much less the actual tracks themselves.


----------

